# Please read and give your 2cents :(



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

First FYI I have trust issues with vets so that's why Im running this by you guys 
Long story as short as I can make it. Bought a bred doe about a month ago, shes about 4 months along, no due date. She got out with the moms who I have grain out for. She wasn't allowed to eat hay so would eat only the grain, for about 2 days. I didn't know it was going on till 2 days later had the runs. Moved her over to the bred does and she would never really eat or move around. So I penned her with a friend and she ate a little better but not perfect. She never got over the runs 100% and never really ate that well. 4 days ago went off feed. I treated her with cd. anti. as well as vit.b neomycin peptoe and scour hault. after the first day and no change treated for preg. Tox. 
Yesterday broke down and took her to a vet. They did a fecal and made sure the kids were still alive and hooked up a iv. Gave her the first bag of Iv and she tore it out right at the end  I also noticed during the hour long of giving fluids that her stomach never rumbled. Later that night I got some ketone strips and she was high. 
Today got a hold of a vet that was closer to me to put the IV back in. He asked if he could check her out and I said yeah since the other vet had no idea what was going on and figured the IV was a cure. He listened to her stomach and said its not working and tubed her with DSS (I guess a anti gas) and corn oil. Gave a shot of Flunixin, thiamine, and BoSe. 
She has no temp, still has the runs, still off feed and today not drinking.....But I just got back from the vet.
So some questions- he told me that she tested high on the ketone strip because she has been off feed and what he did should make her start to eat and it will go down.....should I still be giving her something to make it go down???? and what??? He didn't seem to think I should give her anything.
Next he said to give yogurt, which Im going to but should I still be giving the corn oil or anything else??? He flat out told me he was a horse vet and doesn't do goats very often and other then the one he knocked out to do something hasn't lost another goat (atleast honest) But I want to run this by all you guys because when it comes to stuff like the stomach and such I draw a blank  So Basically ANY AND ALL ADVISE would be oh so great and make you my best friends in the world


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, what he gave her is Maalox. He treated her for frothy bloat. Her rumen needs a jump start. A rumen bolus or at least a dark beer.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What kind of beer is considered dark, I always have been meaning to ask you but guess now I will know  ohh another thing......when she was at the vet yesterday I heard a sloshing sound in her stomach, like water.....if that means anything.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Dark beer is those nasty bitter beers like Black Butte Porter, Tannen Bomb, any kind of Lager. For some reason her rumen is just not working at all. That could be the source of the sloshing.

I am feeling woefully incapable right now.

If you can find this product it has more to offer than yogurt. I found it at Wilco which is like a Tractor Store. http://www.animalhealthsolutionsinc.com/products/104-angel-maker.aspx


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The beer should be flat. I have not dealt with ketosis so no help there.
Keep her off the grain for now Im wondering if this was feed induced; eating grain but no hay for a few days?
Id give her a honkin blob of Probiotic paste, the cattle stuff for a few days or so. And the yogurt.
And vita B shots.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you sooooo much. Off to the liquor store, hopefully they can help me if I cant figure it out. Ill run to the feed store tomorrow and see if they have something like that. The one store gets nothing but horse people so they should have something like that.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would do like the others said and give her the probiotics and the beer. Try not to give her anything else orally that may upset her stomach more. When the rumen doesn't want to function it is best to not stuff a bunch of junk down their throat other than things that will stimulate the rumen.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Guinness irish lager is about the darkest that you can find easy. Plus I am irish so I have to suggest that! I don't drink hate beer but have a cat named Guinness, I could sent her over but don't think she will help much. Plus it is really hard to get the goat to eat a cat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd try and get something like this: http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/details/Respond-Cattle-Bolus/13-260.html

Nothing was working on my girl that had a rumen issue and I got 2 cattle boluses from the vet and that took care of it. He had me give 1 whole pill for 2 days in a row.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I had rumen issues with my girl months ago, and I gave her flat Guinness (extra stout is the only kind we have here) and that worked wonders. 

when buying "dark" beer - make sure it's dark brown to black colour, or look for stout. it has higher malt content, means higher vit B and lots of iron.

best of luck with your girl.


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

Have you read up on frothy bloat? I don't know about that. Just went through ketosis though. To begin treatment warm water with molasses in it if it isn't super high and you think it could just be because she hasn't eaten. If she gets back on track and still tests positive for keytones you need to get some propylene glycol (tractor supply) and drench her- consistently until it comes down. I've read it can be hard on them, but if it remains high it will really cause serious problems and can kill her. 

You might read through the articles on ww.tennesseemeatgoats.com and see what you come up with. That is a great resource- lots of detailed articles with specific remedies. It's one of my main sources of info.

Keep us updated on what you think matches up to her symptoms. I'm curious.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you all!!! The vet told me to toss the probiotics and to only use yogurt....I think Ill still slip some in since if anything I have it. he said yogurt was way better. Before I left I moved her out of the trailer...well tried to get her in the pen. she was slow and I totally herd water slushing in there. She ate a few blades of grass along the way and we got half way to her pen and she laid down. So I left her and went to the store (had three people help me on the beer lol) and found her standing on my front step. When I go to the feed store tomorrow Ill see if I can find the stuff Karen and Jill posted about. You all are awesome and I cant tell you enough how thankful I am. I have the flu and she is a pain in my butt......anyone want her after she kids  lol


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

good work! esp since you have the flu (what bad timing!). but, I have to say, the beer got my doe eating when the other stuff didn't work. I didn't try probios, but I have kefir at home and she wasn't impressed with the kefir...... massage her rumen lots too.

get well soon! sounds like you may need a beverage for yourself (hot toddy comes to mind....)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> good work! esp since you have the flu (what bad timing!). but, I have to say, the beer got my doe eating when the other stuff didn't work. I didn't try probios, but I have kefir at home and she wasn't impressed with the kefir...... massage her rumen lots too.
> 
> get well soon! sounds like you may need a beverage for yourself (hot toddy comes to mind....)


lol......I really don't drink but when I was in the store a lot of things looked tempting  But since Im a total light weight I think I better stick to nitequile


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

lol. no worries! I'm not a hard liquor fan either..... but, I had this horrendous cough a few years ago, and my friends made me drink a mug of hot toddy....it really helped! but, you can always just omit the rum/whiskey in the hot toddy and have basically a hot lemonade. hehe


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes it is a stout, you are right.....not a drinker! Don't ask me about sports either! I am not a typical guy!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Guinness the cat, named because she is the color of the beer. Her tan spots even look like the bubbles!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Can't really help...but wanna support  Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

I second the propelyne glycol its for ketosis and I think hes wrong about being just dietary  Beer for goats who knew le me know how that goes !


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Still not eating or drinking this morning. She put up a good fight taking the beer and yogurt and I did hear a rumble in her tummy this morning. I forgot to mention he is also having me give banimine past as well......I might change to the previel injection I have??????.....the same thing just different brand. Should I tube her with water??? She didn't drink that I saw yesterday but I drenched her with some.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I think if shes dehydrated you should tube her with the beer or an electrolyte mix. I don't think it'd be good for her to get straight water.
Her stomach rumbling is a good sign. My vet suggested acidophilus tablets when my goat had acidosis. They taste good so the goats enjoy them and it did seem to help.
It also helps to keep hay by her all the time to nibble on, as it will get the rumen going. Just make sure it's a grass hay that's not too green and rich, or dry tree bark. My acidosis doe only wanted bark and old hay and straw when she was sick, the vet said that was good for her....


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I keep moving her hay by her  its a small flake of alfalfa with some bramuda grass on top....I figure that way she's got to work for the good stuff . She doesn't seem to be that dehydrated maybe a little. I haven't heard any more rumbles but a lot of like ping sounds......did ya get that lol. If a bubble popping had a sound that's the ping I hear. I'll go see if I can pull some bark off the oak trees....we should have a dead one around here. I tried leaves but no interest at all. I don't think she trusts me that she can actually eat it....city goat. What about some green oat spouts??? Probably to rich? I'm a bit worried that she's not eating and being about four months along. I was thinking about getting some alfalfa pellets and grind them up and mix with water and tube....but probably when she gets her tummy a little better ????


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok she has a big rumble every minute or so....didn't have a watch but counted  but the rumbles seem to kinda hurt her because she moans a lot and grinds her teeth a little. She finally peed a little and I mean a little and put the ketone strip under her and its a little darker then small amount but not as dark as moderate. So that makes me so happy right there. Other then being off feed she doesn't show any signs of preg. tox. Her breath didn't smell sweet, well before the beer now that's what it smell like lol, neither does her pee. She can get up fairly easy, and she doesn't have swollen and sore ankles. Her tail is up she just has really dull eyes


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

I just reread the whole thread. So does she still have runs? If so Has she been checked for coccidiosis? Worms? FYI: my does that had ketosis never had that sweet breath or pee, but tested positive. Being she is not far from kidding and off feed (signs) you might just keep those strips handy to keep an close eye on that. Any keytones are keytones. No fever either, right? You might try warm water or warm electrolytes to get her to drink, I've always had good luck with that. Keep the updates coming- hope she gets lined out soon.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes she was checked for worms at the first vet. He said she had 3 cocci and wanted me to treat. I argued with him then the owner backed me up on always having a few. She still has the runs but it seems to be a little firmer but might be lack of water and food  . I'm for sure going to keep a eye on her for preg. Tox. But I think the vet was more concerned about the stomach getting back. I think Jill told me you could use the dark beer for pt as well. I'll pm her to make sure


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah, I agree with you on not needing coccidia treatment. So aggravating having to fight your way through vets! Did you have a chance to read through any of those articles? So much good info, never been lead wrong from bad info from there.


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

I've just never had a goat have a rumen issue alone- it's always been the result of something else. I guess that's why I keep having this nagging feeling something else is going on. You feel sure her rumen has shut down- requiring the beer etc...? I wouldn't think that would cause runs, seems like that would cause constipation, but that's just a guess?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's an easy one. The goat won't eat hay. The lack of fiber causes the runs. The lack of PH balance from eating and cudding hay causes acidosis which in turn can shut down the rumen.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Jessica have you tried stealing a cud?


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes! I was just reading up on acidosis- I always have free choice baking soda out in our barn and they eat it as needed. So the beer should jump start the rumen, would baking soda even out the ph? Or not until she eats?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I she were mine I would treat the rumen with Cd antitoxin, B complex..Probios, 1 tablespoon baking soda in enough water to drench and offer hay,alfalfa green leaves, what every you can to get her eating
here is an electrolytes recipe to encourage more fluid intake

Homemade Electrolytes

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The vet already tubed her full of Maalox which should fix the balance for now. 

The problem here is that the goat doesn't know how to browse or eat hay. She was a back yard pet that was fed nothing but grain. I have suggested Timothy hay pellets as they look like grain, she may eat something like that.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Try sunflower seeds, they're good for the rumen and are similar to grain. And as goathiker said, alfalfa/Timothy pellets or hay cubes might entice her too.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok, uncle had oat/alfalfa pellets and no go  I also tried senior horse food and she told me that was no good for sure. Im seriously ready to grind up the oat alfalfa pellets and tube her. The grinder gets grain to like chick food size. I tried to steal cud but so far they wont give it up and Im a little scared of getting my finger cut off lol.....sadly I almost had that happen once. She acts like she wants to eat but just doesn't. On a good note the kids are still very active and kick me in the face when I put my head on her stomach and it looks like her ligs are starting to get really soft.....there is no known due date. The story when I bought her was the vet did a ultrasound and said 3-3 1/2 months a month ago but he couldn't tell me how many kids were in there so I don't know how much I trust this story. other then the yogurt and beer I have been giving her a little water and 3cc of vitamin b shots. Should I contact this vet and ask for a bottle of the theime or how ever its spelled? She is still pooping and where its coming from I have no clue, maybe she is nibbling when Im not looking :shrug:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

so weird....why would someone not feed hay to a goat?

would she take a drench of slurried greens?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would not give her any grain at all. Even if she will eat it all the grain will do is continue to upset her rumen. Rumens need roughage to work. Keep offering hay and hopefully she will start to eat soon. You could try to get some slurried alfalfa pellets down her but somehow you really need to get those long stems down her to get her rumen to work again.

Did she eat hay before she started to get sick? I really can't see a goat living on a grain only diet...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She never really ate hay since she has been here. Lets put it this way. The guy I got her from had a doe die from what he strongly thinks was pregnancy tox. The second went down and the vet cut her open to save the kids and the vet said to change the diet now because there was nothing but layers of fat that he had to go threw as well as fat around all her organs. It looked like they were fed a mix of alfalfa pellets and grain. Im thinking he some how knew there was something going on with this goat. 
ptgoats, yeah she gets no grain I don't care if that's the only thing she wants to eat. The vet called to see how she was doing and I ran my idea of making kinda a slurpy with alfalfa oat pellets and he said the same thing to try to get her to eat grass hay. She now has bramuda rye hay and.....I cant think of the other its a hay that is like rye and weat together, my mind is blank


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Tridicale or Teff?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Tridicale...I could not for the life of me think of it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

drag limbs with leaves out for her if you can...or piles of leaves, even dry...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She has a limb of oak and she didn't even show any interest in that....she has no clue what it is  and that's been my go to when off feed. I was just sitting out with her waiting for her to pee so I could put a test strip under her and her tummy is not even half as rumbly as it was  should I give her corn oil??? I also just realized that for a goat that hasn't ate or drank for days her stomach is not sucked in at all. She keeps straining to poop also....like real big pushes but I did hear her berp and fart once each.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

When I had a goat down with Polio..he would not or could not eat..I rolled Hay into little balls and stuffed them in his mouth...he would chew and eat them...couldn't hut to try with your gal..even if you have to dip them in watered down Molasses to get her to eat..but try plain first...with my buck I went out every few hours and spent 45 minutes stuff his face lol...
I would also be giving ( if you are not already) fortified B complex and Cd antitoxin..


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's a good idea!!! Ill try it  I have been doing the B and cd....Im a BIG cd antitoxin after I lost a doe. But...I was so very brave and got some cud out of a goat and down her, and I have all my fingers!!!! Theres a story behind my chickeness lol. When I was about 7-8 I wanted to see what my calf was chewing on so put my finger in her mouth, she bit me and sliced my finger to the bone from the tip of my finger to the middle knuckle.
But any ways, the vet is going to call someone in Texas for advise, I don't think he will get anything better then what Im getting here, but at least he seems like he cares. But this is how stupid this goat is, she stands there trying to get her head to fit threw the fence to eat the other goats grain. I REALLY DONT LIKE THIS GOAT!!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd never let that goat taste grain again lol . What a pain in the butt...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

OUCH...hope your fingered healed fine lol...Its best to grab a large syringe to place between the jaws so the goat cant bite down : ) 

Might need to move the grain feeder so she cant reach it...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She can't get it. Its hanging on the fence....beef panel but I went threw and put no climb on the inside. She's in my back yard. And yeah I don't think she will ever get grain for as long as she lives. My luck too because I never really grain my goats but am trying something new to see if my kids grew better......it only might have cost me a $400 goat  no more experiments


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

wow....what a trouble girl!! what about banana peels? it's not green, but it's something roughagy..... mine kill for anything banana related....if they had their way, we'd have no banana plants, just rotting stumps....


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

What if u turned another goat loose on that oak limb right in front of her...watching them go mad for the leaves might spur her interest...no? Just another long shot but hey...

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Theres also groceries like celery ...kale...oranges...apples
..you might be able to get a kale and fruit smoothie in her for nutrition

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She didn't even seem to care when it was world war 3 over that branch  the vet will be here soon to hook up a iv .....her eyes are starting to sink in a little  I'll keep doing everything suggested and the only other thing I can think of is walking her (everyone's 2 cents on that) I'm at a total loss and frustrated beyond word with this animal. I guess its down to praying for the best but prepared for the worse. She still hasn't peed so I don't know what her ketone level is. She still puts up a fight when I drench her, can get up on her own with little effort and holding her tail up. I'm just so sick of this goat right now and will probably be the last bred doe I ever buy


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

When my doe had acidosis the life just went out of her and she looked liked she was slipping away, she had zero energy. That's when my little brother said "why don't you take her for a ride, that cheers me up!" 
Well, it was worth a shot so we threw her in the backseat and took her for a half hour ride with the Windows down, and you know what? She was full of energy and actually ate some hay when she got home! I was so happy! 
It seems drastic but I was amazed at the difference and it couldn't hurt, since nothing else seems to be helping. I pray she pulls through for you...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

then after the vet comes and we get some fluids in her I'll take her for a ride. She did jump right into the trailer so maybe she does want to go some where.....probably back to her other home lol. Then I'll have the kids take her for a walk. She does seem to like my daughter


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Vet just left. We got 3 liters of fluid in her and he said stomach wasn't working again  and he said she looked worse. He also said he can give her a shot to make her abort if I wanted.....but I'm not thinking that's going to help her right? Any ways was waiting for her to pee and I heard a noise so laid my head on her stomach and it is rumbling and pinging again so I'm guessing the fluid got it going again (??) She finally peed and her ketone was 'small' so came down. After I bottle feed.we are going for a walk because if she pulls that iv out and I have to pay $140 again to put it back in I'll probably shoot her. She's about at the end of her funds .


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I feel like making her abort would only dehydrate her and cause more stress, but maybe I'm wrong. I'm sorry she's not doing better, that must be so frustrating .
At least the ketones went down, that's a positive thing....


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah I'm just not seeing it helping at all. With her ketone levels slowly dropping I'm thinking its nothing pregnant related and simply a bad stomach. If she makes it to Monday I'm going to call my original vet and beg him to help me. He's booked for two weeks and a horse vet but was raised on a cattle ranch. Not only that he charges a third of this guy


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would be rolling hay into balls and stuffing them in her mouth...is her tummy still sloshy?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if this doe is use to only grain I would let her have a small amount once her rumen is workign again. A goat cant live without FOOD of some kind. If you want her kids to live they need their mom to live so you have to feed her what she will eat and keep her stable till she does kid.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Large amounts of oil kill the gut flora, so I would stop giving her oil at this point. Probiotics? Yes, either a commercially prepared product or yogurt.

Ketones are produced when the body is buring stored fat, so she may not have ketosis if she has been only eating some grain and no hay. People who are on a starvation diet or even something like Atkins (like I was) will pass ketones in their urine. Same for animals-not enough calories taken in for the day will make them burn fat, which releases ketones. That does not mean the animal has ketosis.

Beer is great for goats. Contains lots of b vitamins and has the fementing bacteria. Organic, unpasteurized ACV will do it too. Brewers yeast adds beneficial gut bacteria also.

An all grain diet will throw the rumen way out of whack, makes it too acidic and lets acidosis set in. Those can cause scouring. If she were mine, I would take her off of all grain, get her rumen re-innoculated with good bacteria, feed her hay or browse and get things settled before introducing her to grain again. If you hvae to use something, alfalfa pellets would work.

Vitamin B complex will help stimulate the appetite.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes her stomach is still sloshy what does that mean anyways??? I got a little rye hay balls down her.....dang is she good and getting them out. Took her for a walk....wasn't fun trying to make sure her iv stayed in and she at like 3 blades of grass. I'm going to run to the store for some MOM since its the only thing I haven't tried then probably grinding the alfalfa oat pellets and getting something in her. I figure she is well on her way of kicking the bucket so I'll either help her live or help her get there faster.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am sorry to hear you are going through this. I do not really have anything to add as you have been given good advice. I just wanted to let you know I am thinking about you. We have gotten to the point that we just do not use vets anymore as they never seem to really help. It is usually me telling them what they should prescribe.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sloshy tummy means her rumen is still not functioning..I would feed her alfalfa pellets, if she wont eat them on her own, you can soak them and drench her with a turkey baster....she needs food...i would not feed grain right now, she will not be able to digest it with her rumen compromised...keep trying the hay balls too...IF she fights and will not even have the slurry alfalfa you may need to tube her, Keep up with the Probiotics...and B complex...cd antitoxin


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> I am sorry to hear you are going through this. I do not really have anything to add as you have been given good advice. I just wanted to let you know I am thinking about you. We have gotten to the point that we just do not use vets anymore as they never seem to really help. It is usually me telling them what they should prescribe.


Ohhh I have not seen you on here for so long!!!! Good to see your typing lol.....and thank you. I don't like using vets either  I just had not a clue what to do 

Any who.....I got some grass hay and did the balls and coated with oak leaves and I seemed to get it down better since it was more slick. I got 5 small balls down her then she turned mean and tried to bite my finger. I did the ground pellets in water and drenched.....I don't know how much I got down her but again she started fighting really well and I don't want to mess up the iv. Sat with her for about 10 minutes and she grunted a lot BUT her tummy is making noise every 15-25 seconds!!!!! Good sign right  I have to meet the vet in town now for more fluids....another $20  and get yogurt then we are going for another walk.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Its good you got some down her...you might need to go out often and do a little at a time..you will know she is out of the woods when she chews a cud!! keep up the good work!

On the fluids..is she not drinking on her own??..I would not want to over hydrate her...pull a tent of skin up and see how fast it pops back in shape..if it goes down quickly then she is well hydrated..and I would hold off on more fluid

offer electrolytes ad encourage her to drink on her own


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No she is not drinking and dehydrated BADLY like her eyes sunk in her head. She still has a ways to go to get hydrated  and I can't get ahead of it


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I had a doe that got dehydrated her eye were sunken...very scary...My vet gave IV fluids...he really thought he was working on a dead goat...called me a few days later to check on her and was amazed to hear she not only made it through but was back to full milking!the problem was, acidosis, my youngest kids were loving her with corn!! this was about 4-5 years ago.....Rosie is now almost 8 : )


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Have your vet call Langston university. They are in OK and are pretty much a school that specializes in goats. My vet always calls OSU (oklahoma state university) when they have questions.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you I'll have him do that. He knew someone in Texas but count get ahold of her.
Thank you happybleats for giving me a little faith.....I hope 'stupid' has the same out come. And yes her name is officially stupid lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Try giving her a warm bowl of oatmeal yes the same oatmeal we oat. Put a little molasses in it and a free raisins. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, I am still around Jessica. Just been really busy and my goats were doing *nothing. *I felt like I was feeding and caring for them for nothing these past 3 months. Finally had a successful kidding today so I am feeling more in the mood to *talk goats*. Sure hope she gets better for you.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sweetgoats said:


> Try giving her a warm bowl of oatmeal yes the same oatmeal we oat. Put a little molasses in it and a free raisins.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


oatmeal is grains.....those are the precise things she's trying NOT to feed this goat......

Jessica, keep up the great work. you're amazing!


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

I have nothing to offer because I'm not as knowledgable as everyone else, but I want her to live and I am hoping for the best. All of your hard work is giving her a chance she did not have before. Keep up the good work Jessica!!!!! I'm proud of all your trying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanky you guys. I hate when my animals are like this...favorite or not ......so think you for the encouragements
Well looking at her she looks worse but her tummy is very active and burped about 5 times and pooped a little black smeely poop. She lives in my dads stock trailer and licked cow poop off the door and tried to chew her iv line. Things I don't like that's she's doing is any stomach movement and burp seems to hurt her and she is kinda shacky this morning. Unless you sat there and watched her you wouldn't notice but still. Her ketone are also up to moderate  and I can see her ankles are a little swollen. So we are going to hit the beer and pellet slushy good today. Ohh she also got a little high headed when she saw my dog which is a first these last few days so she still has fight in her


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She ate....she ate....she ate!!!!! It was only a small bite of alfalfa but by George she ate.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

WONDERFUL NEWS !! YAHOOOOOO!!! Keep up the good work! and the slurry!! until you see her eat well on her own!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah I'm going to. The pellet smoothy and fluids seemed to be the big turn around. My dad needed to haul cows so I kicked her out of the trailer and she called to her friends a bit and hiked up the hill to them and stopped to eat a few blades of grass. She is still sick as a dog but doing a little better finally.


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

YAY!!!!!!! That is so great! Baby steps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well she pooped out more black poop and my brother said a sign of bleeding inside. I got a stick and poked at it and smelled it and it does smell like death  I checked her eyes and gums and still pink. My dog has cancer on the spleen and has a small bleed and his eyes and gums are very dull so I'm praying that she is just pooping all the nasty in her tummy since I did start to give her MOM. I sure hope if she is going to die she waits till her kids have a chance to live


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm gonna bet she's pooping ickies from her belly. you should have seen the mess my doe was pooping out when i was shoving charcoal, MOM and coconut oil down her throat. it was NASTY....and smelled horrible


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> I'm gonna bet she's pooping ickies from her belly. you should have seen the mess my doe was pooping out when i was shoving charcoal, MOM and coconut oil down her throat. it was NASTY....and smelled horrible


Oh good that gives me hope!!!! I just don't have the energy to stress more then I am lol. I'm still kidding and between checking and Dr her I'm pooped out lol. But I did get a beautiful kid today so that puts a smile on my face


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Drenched her this after noon then all of the sudden started screaming in pain!!! I gave her the pain past and still totally in pain. A lot of black poop came running out. She finally stopped screaming (I was ready to put her down) and now green poop....but just running out of her  she has a small prolapse in her butt and vagina when she lays down now  and sometimes her stomach works some times not and she is very uncomfortable . So that's tonights update I'll be checking her all night in case she needs to be put down.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh no! I have no advice. I hope all is well. I'm sorry you're going through this.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Is she still on IV?? My girl Rosie screamed and kicked after her IV...the vet told me it can be painful to take all that in...we walked, massaged and bounced her tummy..kept at it for what seemed like hours...the kids and I took turns..I was ready to put her down too...it was horrible to watch...I would stop IV for now...give her a break..Sounds like she is flushing out toxins...are you giving MOM still?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yep it got really bad after the iv.  I think we are about done needing the iv any ways  I gave it to her this morning.....her eyes are still sunk but so much better. She nibbled on her hay the whole hour I was giving it to her  and stems at that . She now shoots out green poop so I'm happy about the color change. When we got done with her iv. I offered water and she took 11 gulps  she also chewed cud . She didn't chew it long but I for sure seen her throat shoot something up and her start chewing lol. Her back side is soooo swelled up though. I guess from having big kids and laying down so much. The only other time I saw a animal swelled up like that was when we spent 2 hours pulling a half grown calf  ......ohhh also her ketone is between trace and small. I did give her MOM again last night but going to back off of it since she seriously has the runs. I think I'm going to mix the yogurt and ground pellets and put it in my empty horse wormer tube and give her just that and beer. So basically just back off the water and MOM......sound good right??? Lol


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I would leave the water and keep it fresh, perhaps even warm...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I guess I didn't word that right lol....no more drenching water and yes I'll keep a water bucket in front of her........but the news says its going to be 85 so cool


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good news!! Sounds like she is ready to just keep a very close watch on, if she is drinking and no biking in hay and chewing a cud. Now she just needs to time gain strength and have those babies ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

hurray for the good news (so far)!!! keep up the good work Jessica, and Stupid (I'm hoping you'll pick another name for her.....hehe)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> hurray for the good news (so far)!!! keep up the good work Jessica, and Stupid (I'm hoping you'll pick another name for her.....hehe)


Lol I might change it back I'm getting a little attached  poor girl has had many names lol.....her name on her papers was Jacks Jazz or something like that....her last owner called her something I can't remember then I called her Jazzy....then stupid but she might go back to Jazzy


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Jazzy is much better than Stupid, IMO. lol


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Or name her lucky, because she's lucky you didn't give up on her even when you felt like it  .
I'm glad she's feeling better!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Or name her lucky, because she's lucky you didn't give up on her even when you felt like it  .
> I'm glad she's feeling better!


Lol I'm to hard headed to give up  we found out my dog had cancer on his spleen a month and a half ago and got mad because I wouldn't put him down because they said he only had days. (He has no pain by the way) he gets loves and vitamin k every day and still kicking and loving on his kids 
I get frustrated and am clueless most of the time but I'm a big believer in fighting to the bitter end


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I like Jazzy better too : )shes been through a lot and you did great helping her through it


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I just sat and read through this entire post.. WoW You and Jazzy have been through it...

I spent 6 days with a two month old that got ecoli....We treated, IVs sleepless nights, shut down rumen....

Finally got rumen up and moving, no dehydration, eating hay up and moving....

The rumen shut down again and he died 4 days after he was eating... I went to check on him and he walked up to me and I heard his belly sloshing and their was no rumen movement.... I just could not get it going again. (I am going out to buy beer today, did not know about that)

So please don't do what I did and think you are out of the woods too soon...

Prayers your way


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost your little one  that really hits me hard because I lost my first year of kids to ecoli. It a nasty little thing and I have tried everything and they just die. I think the mom played a big part in her turn around......I think it flushed all the nasty then the beer and yogurt got it going. 
Now as for ms Jazzy  I have 2 beautiful kids this morning. They are a little preemie but I have a red boy and red girl. She has no milk but my Nubian kidded last night so thank god. She was So puffy back there that when my mom pulled it her skin split like jello. So the vet will be here at noon to sew her up.....I guess her funds can stretch a little more


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

So sorry about your kid, OGYC. And yes, the darker the beer, the better. My go-to is guinness bc the high malt means higher iron and B vitamins.

Jessica, congrats on the babies, but sorry about the tear. Glad the kids are doing well and hopefully have a wet nurse to help them along!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Vet said she doesn't need stitches if I don't plan to sell or mind her look a little funny back there so she got to pass. Kids are.doing GREAT!!! They are not up yet but wiggle all over the place and yack to mama. This is the first time the Nubian has kidded with me and her bag is so full her kids have a hard time nursing so I think everything will work out for both family's  But jazzy is super sore now but seems to love her kids so I hope they give her a reason to hurry up and get better. I'm just happy I don't have to stress about her getting pregnancy tox. I'll have to post pictures when I get the chance because these are super beautiful kids


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow. So glad it's finally "over"

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oh good news Jazzy kidded..poor mama...Maybe now things will start to look normal for her..after her vet visit ; (...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

so here is babies and the problem child lol. The picture of her standing was from the other day and the sad face is today


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe poor mama  

babys are beautiful


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awww!!! kids are cute, and Jazzy just looks exasperated!! she looks like she needs hugs and cuddles.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She has been getting lots of loves. We have really become friends threw this. She screams when I go to leave her. Its so hard to believe when I got her it took us 30 minutes to corner her and catch her. I know being sick makes her calmer but she lays her head in my lap so I can scratch behind her ears. So yes her name is back to Jazzy, but shes still not very smart because she still gets excited when she sees the other goats getting grain lol.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She could have a handful of split peas and BOSS instead of grain when she's well. The beer also keeps her in a bit of a hop haze. It's a mild tranquilizer.


----------



## Goatsmom (Mar 18, 2014)

goathiker said:


> The vet already tubed her full of Maalox which should fix the balance for now.
> 
> The problem here is that the goat doesn't know how to browse or eat hay. She was a back yard pet that was fed nothing but grain. I have suggested Timothy hay pellets as they look like grain, she may eat something like that.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatsmom (Mar 18, 2014)

You should defiantly listen to go to hike I did everything I had a goat who had log poop one day and Todd poop the next she told me to give baking soda and probiotics and it saves my weathers life thank goat hiker 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatsmom (Mar 18, 2014)

Crap can't spell woth a darn tonight lol




Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol I can't spell most times and spell check just makes me seems retarded lol. But yeah I always listen to her no questions asked. She was the first person to help me years ago and has been a total life saver.....or goat saver  
But I'll get her some peas tomorrow and I have a little boss so I bet that will make her happy. Her favorite right now is green grass but I'm only letting her have a hand full till she gets much better.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

So happy to hear of her improvement. And a successful kidding as well. Hope thing continue in this positive direction.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is doing better.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you guys!! She still isn't 100% but now she has a reason to live now  She still hurts and she never lost her after birth so she is on pen. and nasty stuff coming out of her  All she wants to eat is green grass so today instead of picking it for her I let her and the kids out for the first time. Their teeth finally came threw so Im guessing they are basically to term now. Now that they are basically in the clear of living Im going to make a thread for names....well for the girl, I already have someone who wants the boy.


----------

